# Invoice software



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi, looking for insight into what software programs you guys are using. The simpler & faster the better since I'm also the bookkeeper. Also online billing would be a plus


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

aloe;2039096 said:


> Hi, looking for insight into what software programs you guys are using. The simpler & faster the better since I'm also the bookkeeper. Also online billing would be a plus


I use quickbooks, I used to use lawn pro but it f***ing sucked.

I like it, because of its ease of use, quick help (being so popular), and the ease of sending a backup to my accountant


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

QB for me as well. I've used it since I started 20 yrs ago. Easy, quick to learn and is also something my accountant is somewhat familiar with, so if I do have a question about how to do something, he knows how to navigate the system or set up the account he wants me to use.

You can also "customize" their template to make your invoices look just how you want. I use the hard copy purchased at any office supply store, not the online version.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I've been told QB is the way to go. Especially since my off season work is construction related.

Just need to decide on which version to buy as there are so many


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

aloe;2039161 said:


> I've been told QB is the way to go. Especially since my off season work is construction related.
> 
> Just need to decide on which version to buy as there are so many


My version is QB Pro 2014. Works well.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

aloe;2039161 said:


> I've been told QB is the way to go. Especially since my off season work is construction related.
> 
> Just need to decide on which version to buy as there are so many


Quickbooks pro


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Ditto, Quick books


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

If you're looking for cheap and have a Apple computer, the app store has a ton of cheap stuff for invoicing, but I wouldnt use it if you were more than a one man operation doing residential's, otherwise use QB.

Plus with quickbooks you can plug in prices and have them ready to go.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

jhall22guitar;2039289 said:


> If you're looking for cheap and have a Apple computer, the app store has a ton of cheap stuff for invoicing, but I wouldnt use it if you were more than a one man operation doing residential's, otherwise use QB.
> 
> Plus with quickbooks you can plug in prices and have them ready to go.


That's the problem. I'm up to 34 accounts & invoice generator was killing me. I had to input everything, every time. Too much damn work.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

I use Service Autopilot and sync with QB... Works fantastic


----------



## mitchrumriver (Oct 19, 2015)

i use yardbooks. its free and easy to use. its not as nice as quick books but it will do alot of what you want. it also has a map feature to see what size your lot is and all those goodies. check it out yardbook.com


----------

